# maintien des touches numériques



## Arlequin (4 Octobre 2004)

petite question toute simple: 

comment puis-je garder l'accès à mes touches numériques sans devoir garder "shift" appuyé ! Le shift lock semble ne pas fonctionner de la même manière que sur pc......

Sans bien sur devoir utiliser un keypad usb ou faire un numlock sur le clavier alphabétique car je travaille énormément sur tableur....


Merci de votre aide


----------



## r e m y (4 Octobre 2004)

Regardes ce que ça change de sélectionner le clavier "Français" ou "Français numérique" dans les préférences système.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Regardes ce que ça change de sélectionner le clavier "Français" ou "Français numérique" dans les préférences système.


 Merci Rémy
Efficacité, rapidité, réponse claire et nette
J'adore

à +


----------



## r e m y (4 Octobre 2004)

Pas de quoi... et bienvenue sur MacGeneration (et sur Mac d'ailleurs)


----------

